# Sign of BBA on Java Fern?



## AquaPipes (Jun 4, 2012)

Most likely. Just spot treat with some H2O2 or Excel.


----------



## jstehman (Dec 13, 2010)

Quarantine will not help. You have a tank with algae. You've just gotta make an environment that the algae does not like. 

Could be hair algae. (glass half full) 
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

If its black or grey, yah its BBA


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Kill it (Hydrogen peroxide or Excel). 
If it turns pink then it is one of the Red algae, such as BBA. 

If it is very fine strings, not bunched together then it may not be BBA. BBA usually shows up bunched together somewhat. Black spots on the leaves sounds like BBA, too.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Yep, all tanks have algae. The challenge is in figuring out what works for your tank to minimize it. Every tank is going to be a little bit different. My 37g tall is a tough as the higher light levels I need for my stems mean algae growth on the slow growing leaves of the low light plants. Solution? 

1. Run high intensity light only 6 hours a day with moderate light conditions the rest for viewing purposes. 
2. Tweak the 'scape to create open spaces around higher light stems while providing more shade for the low light plants. The rim of my tank hides a sort of corral I installed to keep my frogbit in the area directly above the biggest cluster of my lowest light plants. 
3. A clean up crew: Otos and nerites for the soft stuff and keeping the glass and wood clean, with an SAE for the rough stuff. Got over zealous with the lights and had that nasty fringe growing on the edge of my anubia, crypts, java ferns and sword. Three days later, the SAE has nibbled its way thru about 80% of the stuff.


----------

